
iPhone 7 Plus: A Tale of Two Personalities - Inconel
http://cellularinsights.com/iphone7/
======
Inconel
I know it's probably a bit late for iPhone 7 related reviews, but I found this
website interesting in that they actually review cellular reception. It's
somewhat humorous that in most smartphone reviews, actual cell reception is
rarely given much attention. They have a great article on the Samsung Galaxy
S7 as well.

